# OEM back up camera with aftermarket Radio



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a '13 MK6 JSW with an aftermarket radio (Pioneer). It has the reverse camera input and thought I'd make use of it. Is it possible to use the OEM camera that's built into the rear hatch release? I can't seem to locate any useful wiring diagrams for it. The radio has a standard composite RCA video plug for the backup camera. The camera has a funky looking coax connector. I've tried a little experimentation but can't seem to get any useful viedo out from the camera. I'm starting to suspect a propritary canbus signal is what carries the video to a factory radio (RNS510).


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

That Camera uses an RGB output. While the aftermarket deck is looking for a composite output.

You need a RGB -> composite converter.


----------



## TDIwhat! (Mar 28, 2011)

You could try this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1231-VW-RNS...0?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item5647d77a1a

But the price is way up there...

Im think one of these... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-Volksw...r_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item27d1880bcb


----------



## druid62 (Jun 15, 2019)

*RGBS to S-Video (composite, yellow RCA) converters*

Some examples:

https://avinusa.com/volkswagen-factory-backup-camera-rgb-to-rca-converter.html/

Europe: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NZ5J673/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cr_simh_1_21

An alternative is to replace the camera by a cheap CCD camera (as it delivers composite video).

Connectors and pin details:
https://www.tehnomagazin.com/Auto-radio-car-connector/VW-Car-Radio-Wiring-Connector.htm


----------

